# Goldens in your bed.



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we had strict rules about no dogs on the furniture for about a month after we got Layla. those went right out the window as soon as she was big enough to get up there by herself!:doh:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I might have one of me in Sunny's bed somewhere, LOL.......... but, none of Sunny in our bed.... Hubby won't allow it, :nono: ........she's too restless he says.


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Just a few


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Dog in bed .... oh that would never happen in our house....Would it?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I only have photos of Tucker on my bed. Using my pillow, too. Shadow just learned to use his Kurunda (sp) bed to climb up and join us.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's Honey when she was a pup - she's loves nothing more than a lazy lie in with mum!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I only have photos of Tucker on my bed. Using my pillow, too. Shadow just learned to use his Kurunda (sp) bed to climb up and join us.


That's a beautiful shot Kimm. The lighting is perfect!


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm actually wanting Sam to start sleeping in our bedroom with us (not actually in the bed, but next to the bed) now that he's house trained a little better. I bought him a big fluffy bed and everything. He'll come in there and lay in it and play until we turn the lights off to go to sleep and then he gets up and goes back to his crate. Guess he considers that his safe place.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Heck, I don't have any pictures, but Jesse goes to bed like an hour before I do.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Mine don't sleep with us......but will sneak a comfy nap in a second. Here's one of Rosie...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee spend the entire night in bed and Honey is in there aboutg 2/3 of the time--alol the during during winter. And Hunter was always in bed with me/us til he died. Buck had the front corner bedroom to guard the front. But I learned to sleep shaped like a pretzel with Hunter, KayCee and Honey. When hubby was home Honey wuld sleep on the floor, but Hunter and KayCee stayed in the bed. Now when hubby is home, Honey still mostly sleeps on the floror--but hubby isn't home that much.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's one of Jensen (left) and his half-uncle Parker. Parker is a regular guest at our house. Jensen does sleep with us when he's invited. It's funny, but he won't jump up by himself on our bed or anywhere except a snowbank! He puts his front feet up and waits for us to heave his back end onto the bed! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love all the photos. Thank you, TriplePines!


----------



## KatieBug (Apr 21, 2008)

Katie will come and sleep w/ me for a short time every night but I don't have any pictures b/c then there would be evidence! The rule here is 'no dogs on the beds or furniture'....but since I sleep in a different room from hubby (can you say snore? lol him, not me!) I let her come sleep w/ me. Bad thing is, the bed I sleep in is a double and Katie is a bed hog for sure! So we usually only make it a couple hours before I'm asking her to go sleep on her own bed!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Someday, when we get to the Bridge, there will be 2 dogs waiting for us, tapping their paws, and asking us "why did Annie get to sleep on the bed?" We used to have a strict "no bed, no couch" rule for the dogs. Well, we've mellowed a bit, and Annie is allowed any place she would like. Here are pictures that I took a few hours apart one day. Annie was sleeping on a pillow and this is how I found her when I returned from getting groceries. A few hours later, when she got down, I stripped the sheets from the bed to wash them. When I found Annie again, she was back up on the bed, even without the nice flannel sheets. It is always interesting to see the lint trap on the dryer when I wash our sheets!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There not picky!!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> There not picky!!!!!


WOW, that is awesome. LOVE IT


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

KatieBug said:


> Katie will come and sleep w/ me for a short time every night but I don't have any pictures b/c then there would be evidence! The rule here is 'no dogs on the beds or furniture'....but since I sleep in a different room from hubby (can you say snore? lol him, not me!) I let her come sleep w/ me. Bad thing is, the bed I sleep in is a double and Katie is a bed hog for sure! So we usually only make it a couple hours before I'm asking her to go sleep on her own bed!


DH, Tucker, me, one cat, and sometimes Shadow, sleep in a full-size bed. I ache when I get up some mornings.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

BUT WHERE DO YOU SLEEP?



Maggies mom said:


> There not picky!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The one on top is Murphy with the grandsons,
middle is Gunner
and bottom is Selka.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I do like Daisy being in my bed with me! She is very snuggley! My husband hates her being up there so she gets her best snuggles when he is away on business. She also gets good snuggles on the couch when we stay up and watch TV! She really seems to enjoy being on my bed when I put on new sheets. I think she likes the smell of the dryer sheets on them. She used to pull the dryer sheets out of my laundry basket when I folded laundry.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny likes this bed in the front bedroom. It looks out on the street. In the morning she like to play on our bed in the back bedroom. That's also a good vantage point to watch for squirrels. The rest of the time she's on the sofa.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all so cute and cuddly!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Rusty and Peanut last summer, bugging me...LOL


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel has to sleep with me when DH is gone away on course. I get really bad nightmares when I'm alone but when Steel's with me, he fights all the bad guys for me.  Yeah I know... I am an adult and I still suffer from nightmares.  When DH is home, he sleeps on my side of the bed, on the floor, within touching distance-- the dog sleeps on the floor, that is! Not DH! XD


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> BUT WHERE DO YOU SLEEP?


When I go to bed they will move to make room for me.... usually im in the middle.:uhoh::uhoh: With not a lot of room.....


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

This is Belle acting silly when she had her greenstick fracture.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm eager to know where my new guy will choose (our bed, his, throw rug, carpet). 
This is his lst nite with us -- Sadie (lab) is on bed, OB (12 y/o goldie will not sleep on anything other just on carpet
I think we will discourage bed --- all the dog dynamics that have to be dealt with


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to get a picture tonight of our bed. We usually have our two youngest children (ages 2 and 4), Riley (our GR), Zena (an English Springer Spaniel mix), and at least one of our cats (if not all three). Even with a king, it gets VERY crowded.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

All three dogs try to sleep in bed with us. Taz, the golden, is usually the one to eventually get on the floor. Then she jumps up at about 6 am when its time for Eric to get, then sleeps on the bed til I get up.

Eric and Taz









Here's Eric and all 3, and the little empty space you see is where I have to squeeze in









Me and Taz


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What lovely photo's i do have some but need to find them.
All my dogs have slept on the bed and when Meg had her spleen removed we had to be careful when she first came home that Sadie didn't bump into her in the night and Sadie bless her stayed on the bed all night to give Meg extra room on the floor by the bed as Sadie used to jump off half way throught the night as she used to het hot but she stayed all night to give Meg the extra room thats what i call true friends.
A bed is not a bed without a golden in it.

Maggie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

I love that picture!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I do too, gorgeous! They are all precious!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

They've even taken over the RV bed.....lol










But how can I make them move with these faces :smooch:


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Lucie is such a bed hog :uhoh: here she is sleeping with her Papa.

She left me about 12", serves me right for staying up later than everyone else :doh:


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Coach, showing what he's got


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is a very old photo taken 11/9/2003 of my two boys. Angelo is under the covers and Archie is on his back LOL! 

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's our two... Sawyer always has to have his head on the pillow lol!!


----------

